# new in HK looking for new friendships



## jjjjjess (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey guys,

I just moved to HK for a 2 years work contract. So I'm totally new here and would love to meet new people, make new friendships. I'm very easygoing, interested in almost everything, love to have a good night out with lots of dancing and tequilas haha, also love doing sports especially yoga, but also like to chill at a coffee shop reading a book or having a nice chat... anyways happy to hear from you  oh btw I'm from Austria, have chinese roots and 25 years old. 

cheers, jessie


----------



## Felixh96 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey Jessie, 
I will arrive in 2 weeks in hk and i'm also looking for some new people. I'm 18 years old and from germany. I will stay at least 4 month in hk but probably longer. 
Maybe we can whatsapp each other for meeting up for a coffee or a night out with some tequilas  
Greetings 
Felix


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

May I suggest that you both post in the STICKY post....MEETING PEOPLE IN HONG KONG you will have more chance of making connections there


----------

